# Auslesen, wer alles an einer Datei gearbeitet hat



## Krumnix (31 Juli 2012)

Hallo.

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob man irgendwo auslesen kann, welche Benutzer z.B. eine bestimmte Excel- oder Word-Datei
geöffnet hat.
Ist das möglich?

Danke


----------



## ducati (31 Juli 2012)

hmm, naja in den Dokumenteigenschaften siehst Du wer die DAtei erstellt hat und wer sie das letzte mal gespeichert hat.  Ansonsten fällt mir da jetzt auch nix ein.

Es sei denn die Änderungsprotokollierung im Dokument war eingeschaltet, dann siehst natürlich im Dokument direkt wer was gemacht hat. Aber ich denke das meinst Du nicht...

Gruß.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

es gibt immer wieder Hinweise, das Word verschiedene 
Informationen (zwischen)speichert.

Und es gibt auch in Word (2007)die tolle Funktion "Vorbereiten/Prüfen", 
mit der mal solche Infos aufspüren und entfernen kann. Das mache 
ich manchmal bei Dokumenten, die auf verschiedenen  Rechnern 
hin- und hergeändert werden. 

Den Inhalt dieser Informationen sieht man mit Word selbst nicht,
sondern nur mit einem Hex-Betrachter/Editor.


----------



## PN/DP (31 Juli 2012)

In den Word-/Excel-Dateien findet man allerdings höchstens dann Informationen, wenn derjenige, der die Datei öffnete auch mal gespeichert hat. Wenn er nur geöffnet und gelesen hat, dann gibts keine Datenspuren.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn die Datei auf einem NAS oder Fileserver liegt, daß der Netzwerk-Zugriff vom BS geloggt wurde.

Harald


----------



## Krumnix (31 Juli 2012)

Also es geht um eine Excel-Datei auf einem Win2003 Server. Diese beinhaltet Informationen, die keiner lesen sollte. Leider war ein Netzwerkproblem in meine Urlaub vorhanden, sodas die Zugriffe
auf diese Datei für alle möglich war. 
Nun will ich einfach nur wissen, wer dies ausgenutzt hat, damit ich diesen Personen die Wichtigkeit dieser Daten vermitteln kann. Der Rest der Firma sollte von dem Problem und dieser Datei nix erfahren.
Also eine Rundmail ist ausgeschlossen. Kann ja auch sein, das sich Leute melden, die diese Datei nicht gesehn haben nur um zu wissen, um was es geht.

Daher die Suche nach was, wo man das ggf. auslesen kann!


----------



## acid (31 Juli 2012)

Wenn die Audit-Funktion am Server für diese Ressource aktiviert war, dann wurden alle Zugriffe auf diesen Ordner bzw. diese Datei gespeichert, dies kann dir aber nur der Admin deines Vertrauens sagen. 

Oftmals wird das aber nicht gemacht, da diese Funktion doch etwas Leistung für sich beansprucht.


----------

